# Describe Yourself.



## kyeugh (Sep 3, 2013)

Got the idea for this thread yesterday when looking at the Black Moon signups.  Basically, what it says on the can.  Describe yourself: Name, age, gender, appearance, personality, biography, mannerisms, etc. etc.  Anything you feel necessary.  Thought this would be fun.


----------



## Hippy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Desribe Yourself.*

*Name:* Nisreen! 

*Age:* 17, but I am turning 18 next month. Oh dear, 18 years! D: I am not excited!

*Gender:* Female :)

*Appearance:* Um, short. Short short short! I am 5'3"! So I am short. And I have long hair that goes about to my waist, when it is natural, not straightened or curled or anything. It is pretty wavy AND FRIZZY. My natural color was this dark brown-ish color, but I dye it a lot. Right now it is slightly ombre, the roots are dark brown, but the tips are super light brown, it is almost a dark blonde. But it is gradienty though, it isn't dip-dyed. Um, right now I am pretty tan, because I'm out in the sun a lot, in the winter I am lighter, though. I have these big Ray-Ban glasses, because I'm blind. What else... I'm short. And I guess I'm kinda thin. And I have tiny hands. My teachers used to make fun of my small hands. Oh, I have a pretty big nose :( And big-ish eyes, that are light brown. I used to wear these ridiculous green contacts, but I stopped that. Ummmmmm what else.... It is so weird to describe how I look! XD I recently discovered I have too-long arms, though. So I am short but my arms are too-long :P What else. I wear a size 2 1/2 shoe. I think that's it! Maybe I'll post a recent picture of me sometime.

*Personality:* How does one describe their personality? I am usually a quiet person, I don't talk a lot, but I have a lot to say. I read A LOT! I love reading. Kind of like how some people can't live without listening to music or playing video games and stuff? That's how I am about reading. I love books! I love holding a book, looking at a book, smelling a book (books smell so good!), READING a book, just... book!! XD I love books! I also listen to music often. Sleeping With Sirens, Marina and the Diamonds, One Direction, Evanescence, Nirvana, a bunch of things. I apologize too much. I like to think I'm pretty nice. I don't know. I like talking though! Even though I don't talk much, I like to talk! I am pretty shy, though. I guess I am kinda smart. I am pretty moody, though. Well, not moody, but like, my emotions are crazy. I can literally be very upset and sad and want to die for hours, but then I can just think about something (like my Jakey <3) and I can be in the best mood ever in like two seconds XD But I've noticed, I am usually either superrrrrrrrr happy or superrrrrrrrrr depressed. I mean, there is an in-between, but those two are my main emotions. I am pretty sensitive, though. And I complain a lot, sorry :( I've been trying to complain less, though!! I would like to think that y'all on here know me at least a bit. Oh, I am strange. I make up words sometimes, and I think random things are really funny (like panda beards). Oh! So I am also in love <3 With Jakey (Jaketiger1116 on here)! So I talk about him a bunch :) Sorry if it is annoying, I just love him sooooo much! :D Oh, and I love the author, John Green. He is AMAZING I would do almost anything to see him!!! Ask me about him sometime!! :D Oh, and also, I don't sleep at night. I stay up super late, and then I am constantly dozing off during the day. It is terrible; My sleep schedule is crazy. So yeah! Um, if you want to know anything else, just ask! :D

*Mannerisms:* When I get anxious or nervous, my right hand does this thingy where it shakes really bad. But not in a normal way, in a not-normal way. Like, it flips really fast between the back and the palm of the hand, super fast. It annoys people, I think, it annoys me. And also, I bite my nails really bad, ESPECIALLY at a tense part in a book. My nails when I was reading the _Twilight_ Saga were terrible. Oh, and when I get annoyed, I've noticed I bite my lips a lot :P And I find myself playing with my hair a lot. Like, I'll just brush my hands through my hair at random times, and it sucks because my hair falls out REALLY bad, especially when I'm stressed which is often, so I always have to pull a bunch of strands of hair out of my hands and it is ugh.

*Biography:* Nisreen was born on November 18, 1995. Her parents got divorced when she was five or six, and when I was seven, my mom got remarried. I skipped kindergarten, so I was always the youngest in my classes. I then graduated highschool early, as a junior, so I started my first year of college when I was 16. I am now almost 18, and in my second year of college. I have an older sister, who is 21 years old, and I have a little step-sister who is 12. If you want to know anything else, just ask! :)

*Books:* Yes, books get their own section, because I love them! My favorite books are _Wintergirls_ by Laurie Halse Anderson, _The Fault in Our Stars_ by John Green, _An Abundance of Katherines_ by John Green, _Looking for Alaska_ by John Green, _Girl, Interrupted_ by Susanna Kayson, _Speak_ by Laurie Halse Anderson, _Delores Claiborne_ by Stephen King. There are more, but I can't list any more XD I LOVE JOHN GREEN!

If you want to know anything about me, just ask! :D


----------



## Autumn (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Desribe Yourself.*



Hippy said:


> *Appearance:* Um, short. Short short short! I am 5'11"! So I am short.





Hippy said:


> (P.S. I was exactly as tall as you when I was your age, now I am 17, almost 18, and 5'3" so hopefully you will get taller than me by the time you're my age.)


what


----------



## Karousever (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Desribe Yourself.*

I typed up a whole dang reply for this earlier, then forgot to post. Gosh dangit. Oh well, retyping.

*Name:* Alexander Michael Mueller (you didn't ask for full name but I like mine so yeah)

*Age:* 16

*Gender:* Male

*Appearance:* Short, dark brown hair with a slight reddish tinge (my biological father was a redhead). I have three white spots of hair, one in the back, one in a sideburn, and one in my hair above my left eyebrow, all growing out of birthmarks. My hair styles itself, when I wake up in the morning it looks a different kind of fantastic each time. This only works at a certain length, but I am still there. Seriously, it does it all. Swept over, spiked up perfectly, swept over then spiked up in some sort of fancy wave. People always compliment me but I'm like, all I did was wake up. But thank you! I am tall(ish?) at 6'1". I've been told I have broad shoulders, so go with that. I dunno, I'm just averagey otherwise. When it comes to general attractiveness, unlike my stunningly beautiful girlfriend up there (Hippy), I rank in at about somewhere between Meh and Slightly Less Than Average. And I swear if she tells you otherwise don't you dare believe her XD Same for if she tries to tell you she's not absolutely gorgeous, because that too would be a lie. I promise you that.

*Personality:* Pffft, umm...I'm weird, let's start with weird. I'm an oddball, strangeo, weirdy, whatever you wanna say. Sometimes I just say the darndest things. And by that I mean I say weird stuff. So I'm definitely weird. Um, I'd like to say that I'm nice. I really hope that I am nice, I pride myself on not being a jerk, so let's hope I'm nice! Once upon a time I used to be a very unhappy person. I was also pretty whiney, I'll admit. Most of you have seen some of that in the Grr Thread from ages ago, though. Sorry about that. But I'm not like that anymore, so it's all good! Thanks to a certain someone, not naming names or anything. But yeah, now I am just happeh happeh happeh. I like to be happy, I think being happy is fun. When I see unhappy people, I want to help them so badly. I want to do my best, to no longer make them unhappy, because I think it would be just great if _they_ could be happy to. Because that would be grand. I generally tend to worry a lot, I try so hard not to, but it happens. I apologize too often, I literally once had a friend who banned me from apologizing. Actually she gave me a three-apology limit per day. Very hard. I am super shy, but I try so hard not to be. I love love love to talk talk talk. It's great! I try to be as friendly as possible (seriously, try to make friends with me, I'll love it!).

*Mannerisms:* I do things in an order, of some sort. Like, this order is always designed to make future me have it easier. So like, I'll do homework by doing the hard stuff first, easiest stuff last. I'll eat food from most unpleasant to most mouth-watering. You get the picture. I have an over-active imagination, I can't stop thinking, I can't stop imagining. It's great for 40 billion book ideas, awful for worrying. Because I worry a lot. If you don't reply for half an hour I'll think of plenty of reasons why not, most involve some sort of accident and hospitalization and/or death. It sorta stresses me out really bad but it's not like I can just shut off my brain?

*Biography:* The Life of a Jake. The Jake was born on January 21st, 1997 at 8:05 AM. The Jake grew up for many years as an only child, attending daycare, making friends. Jake moved in the second grade. Jake has lived in Newtown since (It's not called Newtown of course, but that actually sounds like an excellent name). The Jake got a little brother when he was 8ish, named Denny. The Denny was born January 14th, 2005. The Jake is still, to this day, annoyed by the Denny. The Jake has been pretty intelligent, joining his school's program for those with higher IQ's (called GATE) right at the beginning of 3rd grade. The Jake has grown up reading and trying to write and disliking math but loving science. The Jake has tried with a few girlfriends here and there, to little success. That is until July 25th, at 1:47 AM. That is when The Jake asked out the most amazing girl in the universe, and had become the happiest The Jake has ever been. Currently, The Jake reads and writes, attends high school as well as a college class (half the day at high school, half the day at college), makes AMVs, plays video games, and spends all of his time talking to that amazing girlfriend mentioned previously. The Jake is a happy one, he is. 

*Books:* My favorite book in the entire world is Ender's Game. I've loved it since my GATE teacher recommended it in 7th grade. But I absolutely love the entire Ender Saga, as well as the Shadow books. I love the Inheritance Cycle as well. I really love the Demonata Series, that's probably my second favorite. I also really love the Cirque du Freak series, Percy Jackson, Harry Potter, and yeah, even some Twilight.

*Movies:* Gosh I do love me some movies. My two favorites are Howl's Moving Castle and Scott Pilgrim vs The World. I also love all 3 Iron Man movies, Now You See Me was an instant favorite. I enjoy a couple of older movies, such as Arsenic and Old Lace and 12 Angry Men. I have to admit I love watching Titanic, I think Leonardo DiCaprio is just amazing. Jumper, that's another movie I love a whole lot. Also The Breakfast Club, oh yes, so great. Ferris Bueller's Day Off was pretty amazing too.

*Television:* How I Met Your Mother, Big Bang Theory, Doctor Who

I think that should be about it...If I think of anything else, I'll make an edit.

Also,

1. Reeni since when do you say "y'all"? XD You said it twice there but I've never heard you say it before. Do you normally use that word? XD

2. Alti, she is 5'3", no idea why she put 5'11" XD

Edit: See look! 


Hippy said:


> If anything, I am between "Meh" and "Less than average" XD


I told you she would lie about it! See! It's a huge lie, because she is absolutely gorgeous, I promise you.


----------



## Hippy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Desribe Yourself.*



jaketiger1116 said:


> Also,
> 
> 1. Reeni since when do you say "y'all"? XD You said it twice there but I've never heard you say it before. Do you normally use that word? XD
> 
> 2. Alti, she is 5'3", no idea why she put 5'11" XD


1. I never say y'all, it is just fun to throw in there sometimes! XD

2. I am so sorry! Stupid typos XP I was thinking about how I said to Mewtini that I used to be 4'11" when I typed that. Oops. I am 5'3" XP I am sorry!!! D:

And aw Jakey! You are probably the most attractive guy ever! (No offense to other guys) If anything, I am between "Meh" and "Less than average" XD


----------



## Scootaloo (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Desribe Yourself.*

Name: Emily

Age: 13

Appearance: Tall, about 5' 6'', dark brown hair that's almost black that goes to my hip. Dark brown eyes, tan skin.

Personality: I'm really weird and odd, but i can be very serious. I can be a major downer, but doing things I like makes me more happy. Also i'm pretty nerdy or something.

Mannerisms: I am a massive procrastinator and always do things at the last minute which end up taking the whole day to do.

Biography: Born December 21. Moved to Germany (which i loved). Moved to South Carolina about 4 or 5 years later (that, i did not love). Met greatest friends ever. Went to an awesome elementary school, now a meh middle school(s).

Books: I love love love the Leviathan books (Leviathan, Behemoth, Goliath) by Scott Westerfeld. The Unwind books (Unwind, Unwholly, third book isn't out yet) are awesome as well. Harry Potter is a classic series too, and I love Watership Down.

Movies: Run Lola Run, an awesome german film and my favourite film. 

Television: Parks and Recreation, Sherlock, Reven8e, Scandal, My Little Pony, Orange is the New Black.

Interests: Video games, drawing, watching tv, marching band.


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Desribe Yourself.*

ehhhh okay sure

Name: Jess (please don't call me Jessica).

Gender: Female

Sexuality: i gave up thinking about this a long time ago, so i've settled on Straight Unless My Next Partner Is Not Male ??

Age: 21

Appearance: I am short and pear-shaped and overweight! I slouch a bit and I have blue eyes and faded red (dyed) hair. 

Personality: i worry a lot and my default feeling is 'slight anxiety' but i also really really like to make people laugh so I am torn constantly between 'this person won't like me' and 'yessss they think i am funny i did it i got a friend' so i'm sorry if i make bad jokes I'm just trying really hard. I have self esteem problems too but i'm working on them! it helps when I think about how I'm better than I used to be.

Mannerisms: I crack my joints (sorry), sit cross-legged, and i tend to twitch my feet in a rhythm so I rock back and forth. 

Biography: I'm not very interesting! I was born and then I did some things and then school and now university. I have a boyfriend! I have a best friend, too. I also have a budgie and I think if she was a person we would get married (sorry, everybody else). these are things that I am glad to have, woo.

Interests: ummm visual arts! I am double-majoring in animation and graphic design and it's great (i guess). i would've liked to have taken illustration as well but my university didn't have it so i might go back and study that at some point. i like all of the things. I want to create my own animated shorts and make comics and do concept art and typography and all the things, basically. sometimes i think my poor self-esteem holds me back but i always have a nagging feeling that I could be better than what I am now and that i'm Not Good Enough. but i'm working on it!


----------



## Jolty (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Desribe Yourself.*

*Name*: Brandon

*Age:* 21 and almost a half

*Gender:* male

*Appearance:* short (5'4"), somehow both podgy and has noodle arms, short brown hair, brown eyes, wears glasses, looks like a 14 year old B|
looks infinitely more awesome after a magical girl transformation

*Personality:* i dunno how to answer this. i am generally a nice person, i get very excitable over very silly things, i also worry a hell of a lot and i am pretty gosh darned shy until i get to know people. but even then i talk a lot more on the internet than i ever do offline.
i also like to think that i am hilarious

*Sexuality:* bisexual with a strong preference for men.
note: bisexual does not mean "attracted to cis people only" and if you think that pansexual is the only orientation where you can be attracted to trans people then you need to have a good long think about why that's transphobic as hell.

*Mannerisms:* i touch my face a lot, especially when nervous. can't think of anything else off hand.

*Interests:* drawing, video games, animation. also movies. those are some pretty broad things there so i don't really need to put much else.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 4, 2013)

stop looking at my posts eifie


----------



## Flazeah (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Desribe Yourself.*

Name: Hannah

Age: 21

Gender: female

Appearance: curly (but not super-curly) medium-brown hair with blonder streaks at the front. (Natural – I was once asked if it was dyed, and upon saying no, asked if I was sure. ??!) It's three-quarters of the way down my back and I very much want it cut shoulder-length soon. Eyes are hazel, but a kind of golden brown in most lights. I'm apparently a tiny bit taller than average at 5'6" 1/2. My nose is a bit turned up in a way I don't see on people often, and my eyebrows are dark. I'm slightly olive-skinned, although my family finds it hilarious to make fun of the fact that I'm often less tanned than they are. I'm pretty much of average stature; I've been called slim by a lot of people, but I have a bit of belly squidge that I'm successfully getting rid of. (My belly isn't helped by the fact that my stomach seems to feel the need to bloat a lot after really small meals, although I think this is improving!) My upper arms are a little more muscular than average, even when I don't lift heavy stuff for ages. I wear contacts or glasses, and have recently been experimenting with makeup because I realised I don't actually dislike it; except for foundation, which I'm not sure I could stand to wear.

Personality: I will talk to a person and feel relaxed if I am in an okay mood and I don't dislike them. If we share interests or I have a particularly good rapport with them, I will find it very hard to shut up, ever. I sometimes feel bursting with confidence (not least on the dancefloor after a few drinks, or just on the dancefloor generally. I freaking love to dance), and at other times, am slightly self-conscious in queues or shops or when I have to ask people complicated things. I also occasionally have this idea that people don't like me, which manifests itself in, for example, my reluctance to friend request people on Facebook. Generally I'm very easygoing and am extremely unlikely to yell at someone. I have a massive amount of wanderlust and a hopefully receding tendency to procrastinate. And I'm not afraid to make bizarre facial expressions in public.

Mannerisms: I chew the inside of my cheeks in thought sometimes. I then catch myself and often continue anyway. I facepalm when I'm really frustrated, which for me is more like slapping my cheek a bit too hard. I like to pace up and down when I'm pondering something that intrigues me. When I'm looking forward to something, I shake one or both of my legs in a manner vaguely reminiscent of a dog wagging its tail. (Not for the whole run-up to the event. Just when I think about it.)

Biography: I was born in England during the early nineties and have basically lived there all my life other than when I lived in France for three years during my childhood. I did part of a uni degree in a fun place (the course wasn't right for me) and met some great people, including my fiancé! I'm now about to start a different degree somewhere else. Oh, right, and I lived with my mum, dad and older brother for my whole life, except for during my previous degree and now. I'm in a student house with people I met through my fiancé at the moment. (Speaking of my fiancé: he's male, but I've been attracted to men and women. Also, we have a slightly open relationship, which so far has amounted to kissing other people at parties and clubs with the other's permission.)

Interests: feminism and activism in general, space, Pokeymans, video games, animé to some extent, drawing, writing, maybe directing if I got the chance. Would love to learn more about music and maybe compose one day, but that's not happening any time soon. I also like sprinting and jumping around. Also dancing, which I've mentioned! I haven't taken lessons. I just do it. I feel like I'm forgetting stuff, most likely because this isn't a CV and I can't quite believe I have the freedom to put whatever I want. I do lots of things and enjoy the crap out of them! And minus the crap, they're even more fun.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 4, 2013)

*Name*: Zach

*Age*: 19

*Gender*: Male

*Appearance*: Somewhat tall (6'1"-6'2"), skinny arms and legs, green eyes, wavy blonde hair. I'm Caucasian and burn really easily, so I have a very reddish complexion.

*Personality*: Most of the time, very introspective and quiet. To some, I may even appear callous and unfriendly. When around nerdy people though, I become a lot more jocular and silly. I do get anxious quite a bit of the time, and my speech can be somewhat slurred when I am talking to someone new or am just trying to break the ice. Academically, I seem to have a near-perfect memory, as I can score 100% on some of my exams without even really needing to study.

*Sexuality*: Asexual...ish? I'm not really sure. I only really find myself attracted to someone once in a blue moon, and when I do, it's usually because of their personality or interests more-so than their physical appearance. So... Sapiosexual? Demisexual? I definitely prefer women though, as I've never found men attractive in the slightest.

*Mannerisms*: I have many obsessive compulsive tendencies. I like to make lists and plan out everything, even my leisure time. This usually results in me finding it difficult to just relax. If my free time doesn't run like a German train schedule, I can get annoyed. Sometimes this might detract from my enjoyment of certain media, such as books and television shows. I often feel pressured to "finish x number of episodes, chapters, etc." before a certain time. I also tend to wash my hands a little too much, touch my face a lot, and generally have trouble just sitting still for extended periods of time.

*Biography*: I was born in Hawaii, and I've lived in Hawaii, Australia, California, Tennessee, and Florida. I've been in Florida now for about 3-4 years.

*Interests*: Video Games, Movies, TV, Anime, Music. I'm studying Physics in university and I'm finding that to be rather interesting.


----------



## Music Dragon (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Disrobe Yourself.*

I'm in!

*Name:* MD
*Age:* 14
*Gender:* male
*Species:* Music Dragon

*Appearance:*  <- like this but he also has a golden ball on his tail + long, black hair that flows to his shoulders. His eyes turn red when he's angry or using his powers (see below).

*Personality:* Played out

*Powers:* Can summon storms, can shoot lightning bolts. Very good at making music too. And, he can control time (like stop time, travel into the future and etc).

*Other:* He has a pet raven called Nevermore, it also has magic powers but they will be revealed later in the story


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Desribe Yourself.*

MD I thought you were more like 104? I remember it being your 100th birthday a few years ago.

EDIT: Oh right, time powers. I forgot.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Desribe Yourself.*

Eh, why not. I haven't done it here yet, and I've been here for about a third of my life.

*Name:* Louis
*Age:* 16
*Gender:* Male

*Appearance:* I'm somewhere around 5'6" or 5'7" (haven't checked in awhile), and while I'm not fat, I'm a little bit overweight, something that's more a result of my aversion to exercise and my natural metabolism than of my diet. My hair is brown, and naturally curly, though they're big curls rather than small curls. I comb it maybe twice a year, and when I go to get a haircut I specifically ask them to cut it long enough so that it stays curly. It's part of my personal style at this point. Other than that, I have blue eyes, and a little bit of a problem with acne. Part of _that_ is that I don't like using creams and stuff, and I just treat it as something that'll go away on its own, though more than likely it just won't. I have growing facial hair that I make little to no effort to stylize, because I'm not yet sure what I want to do with it. I also have glasses, with thin metal rims that match my hair. If you happen to see me around somewhere, I'm likely to be wearing a T-shirt and cargo shorts. If it's cold weather, than it'll be cargo pants and a hoodie. I also have little interest in shoes -- I only own dress shoes and sneakers, though I have been contemplating buying a pair of flip-flops for the rare times when I just don't feel like wearing sneakers. 

*Personality:* I tend to go back and forth. I'm a very logical person -- most of what I believe is through careful consideration of facts, and if presented with an argument for the other side that's more solid than that for the one I'm currently on, I'm likely to switch. I also try to be a nice and considerate person to most people, though I also tend to accidentally be too blunt sometimes. I'm an introvert, and somewhat as a result of that I don't have many friends. One of the things I struggle with sometimes is wanting someone to just talk to immediately, but my personal definition of a close friend is really specific and the few close friends I do have just aren't available most of the time. So I'm kind of lonely. I've also been told that I'm a very good roommate, and I consider myself a mostly complacent person. I'm also quite lazy, though I'm good at setting priorities when I need to.

*Mannerisms:* In terms of physical mannerisms, it mostly amounts to cracking my knuckles often, popping zits frequently, and clicking my teeth. The last one, I've been trying to work on for a good while now, though it still hasn't left. In terms of the maxims I live by, I have a good bunch of beliefs that I try to follow. For one, I think that people should be judged (cosmically, not necessarily by a human court) by their own ideals, and not by anyone else's -- if they unwaveringly believed that they were doing the right thing, then they shouldn't be blamed. Another thing I try to do is to set my goals high and my expectations low: if I do badly, then, I won't be as disappointed, though it also involves trying to do well in the first place. Religion-wise, I consider myself deist. 

*Interests:* Mostly video games and youtube videos. I also enjoy programming, though half the time I'm too lazy to do that instead, even though I know it's more productive. While I'm rubbish at coming up with good plotlines, I somewhat enjoy writing, and have participated in NaNoWriMo for all of the last four years. My musical taste is mainly either video game music or classical music from the romantic period onwards; I have absolutely no connection to pop music or any of the genres descended from jazz. I'm actually really removed from pop culture in general, and half the time I have no idea what's going on in the world. I really ought to pay more attention, but. I'm also interested in psychology, although I haven't really had much opportunity to research that at all. AP Psych is on my list for next year. 

*Biography:* Born in Maryland on May 27, 1997. Moved in 2000 to Raleigh, North Carolina, and I have lived here ever since. We moved to a different, house in 2002, which is where I am as I type this. I've had a relatively uninteresting life.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 7, 2013)

Might as well, I have nothing to do anyways~


*Name*: Ashley (Close people call me Ash)

*Age*: 22

*Gender*: Female

*Appearance*: Uh, average I suppose. My hair is about shoulder length, brown with light highlights, face framed. My eyes are super green, and I love them. I, like, know no one with actual green eyes, so it makes me feel special. Tan ish, quite a few scars, tattoo. I usually wear jeans, converse, and a v neck and some color button down shirt. I always wear a watch because of my job, sort of need one to keep time easier for checking pulse and stuff. I actually have a watch tan line :P. Other than that, I'll usually be wearing a necklace, maybe a bracelet, like a wristband or something. 

*Personality*: Overly outgoing and a few screws loose. I go out of my way to talk to people a lot of the time, I call it practice. I mean, I can meet someone, have a laugh or two, but still at the end of the day I have my small circle of friends, very small. And I like it that way.

I go out of my way to help people.


*Sexuality*: Demisexual.

It has taken me a long time to figure this out. And a lot of mistakes along the way. I love people for who they are, not what they look like. I don't care about sex much or at all. That's the cliff notes version :P


*Mannerisms*: I stim, a lot. Well, not a lot compared to some, but I do. This usually is my knee bouncing, finger tapping, or, usually, snapping my fingers. Literally I'll walk around, and if I'm in a mood both my hands will start snapping, at the same time. Usually, I've noticed, I do this if I'm forgetting something. I need to do these things sometimes or I literally cannot think straight. Other things that I stim, I'll repeat poetry I've memorized, usually Shakespeare plays, or mutter songs. 

As I type this my knee is bouncing. :/

It's part of my Asperger's. 

My 'case' is considered mild. I'm not, like secluded from society or anything. I just have a sort of hyper anxiety in social situation and a few quirks, like the stimming.

Like, I won't make eye contact with you, at least, not for more than a brief glance at a time. I remember back in school, there was this girl, who I was 'sort of' friends with. She always commented on how when I was talking to her, how I'd actually be looking at the person next to her. Things like that. 

I hate groups, more than five and I'm splitting. Hell, five is sort of cutting it close. Three sometimes seems perfect. 

I say things I shouldn't say, a lot. I've been working on that. 

I never know what to do with my hands when I talk to someone. Usually, POCKETS, but isn't that considered rude? Meh. 

ALSO CRACK ALL KNUCKLES AND JOINTS EVER.


*Biography*: Born and live in the Twin Cities, Minnesota. I love my state. I was raised in Catholic school until I graduated high school, but decided to leave the church and 'come out' as atheist around my sophomore year. Went to college but had to leave after one semester of classes because I got kicked out of my parent's house. I was homeless for a while, but never unemployed. I work as a contract security supervisor for a security and investigations company. I also work as a volunteer EMT. 

I recently decided to go back to school for writing. 

I love to volunteer and am super involved in the community. I started volunteering at a nursing home when I was in seventh grade, since then I'm still volunteering, but at two other homes as well. My first job was an offer from one of the homes to hire me as a memory care activities director, and that was in high school. Also, my whole family runs and manages a food shelf that feeds over one thousand families a month. I'm involved in that too, and am in running to be vice president of it in a few years time when my dad retires from it. 

Also the side of the family that runs the food shelf, not really related. I was adopted when I was ten. 



*Interests*: Gaming, being a geek, outdoors, volunteering.


----------



## DarkAura (Sep 8, 2013)

*Name:* Michelle, though I kind of hate that name.

*Age:* 13

*Gender:* Female

*Appearance:* I've got brown hair, which is semi-wavy because I was forced to get a perm. Hell, I hardly even wash it. I just let it be for the week and wash it whenever I have somewhere to go, which is hardly anywhere. I'm kind of sort of skinny. Average, I guess, though I eat a lot more than I should. I _hate_ wearing make up. Seriously. It makes me feel like a barbie doll. And I'm weak as hell. I can't even do a simple pull up or push up.

*Personality:* A lazy procrastinator, definitely. I always wait until the last minute to do something, and sometimes I ignore it completely. I'm optimistic on some things, but on others, I'd rather see it for what it is. I'm pretty sure I'm annoying to some people, but it drives me crazy that they don't even tell me that I'm bothering them. Really, do they think I _want_ to be annoying?

*Sexuality:* None, I guess? I've never been one for relationships.

*Mannerisms:* I stutter a lot, and I hate it. I always have what I say down in my mind, but when I actually say it, it comes out as a quick and semi-incoherent mess. And when I don't think about what I say any more than the first few words, I tend to say "like, um..." while trying to find the right word, and then my mind just draws up a blank.

I can't keep my hands still, since I'm so accustomed to doodling and drawing while others talk. When I'm not drawing, I just tap my fingers repeatedly.

I don't like making eye contact with others, and I always seem to move my hands around, trying to make gestures to accompany my words. I'm pretty sure I do it because it directs most of my attention to my hands and not the person I'm talking to. But when I actively try not moving my hands, talking just feels unnatural.

*Biography:* I'd rather not. :x

*Entertainment:* For books, I really like the Percy Jackson + Olympians series, the Artemis Fowl series, and the Molly Moon series. And some one-off books. I don't like picking books that aren't even remotely like the things I've read, so I usually just reread books.

Television shows, Gravity Falls and My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic, hands down. A lot more shows too, though they're mostly just cartoons.

Movies, er... anything? 

*Interests:* Video games, drawing, reading, writing, reading fan fiction, and writing fan fiction.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Sep 9, 2013)

Name: Silke

Age: 19

Gender: Female

Appearance: I'm short and have brown hair, currently it's in a short style, shorter than usual, that I think suits me pretty well. I wear glasses (rectangular top-frame ones) and I have grey eyes... As for my body type, I'd call it a strange mix between chubby and skinny (as in, some parts are . My clothing style is a mix of "casual" and more "fancy" clothes, the last days I've either worn a gaming T-shirt or a dress shirt... to give you an idea, currently I'm wearing an open black dress shirt with a tie, a purple short-sleeved turtleneck shirt, black pants and a Waluigi hat. And I always wear a watch because it's a handy way to tell the time. Things I don't wear are skirts, dresses, shoes with heels and makeup, in general I don't have a very "feminine" style.

Sexuality: Asexual, not sure about romantic orientation but possibly/likely aromantic.

Personality: umm how do I even describe this? I'm often shy around new people and might find it hard to start a conversation, but when I get talking about something I like with people that share my interests, I get really excited and love making silly jokes. Otherwise I'm pretty laid-back and calm about many things, though I do get stressed out and worry a bit much about some things.

Mannerisms: Hm... When I have nothing to do I often play and fiddle around with various things, whether it's a small object on the desk or my hair.

Hobbies: Gaming, drawing, cosplay, making cosplay costumes.


----------



## Zexion (Sep 10, 2013)

*Name:* Jesse. though i'm known to answer to Jimmy and James.

*Gender:* Male

*Age:* 16, 17 in December

*Appearance:* Haven't checked my height in awhile, somewhere between 5'10 and 6'00. A bit overweight, mostly due to my low metabolism and my hatred of getting hot. Brown, shaggy, mid-neck length hair. I have hazel eyes, though people seem to think that I have different colour eyes based on my mood, from hazel to blue. I wear glasses, very thick lenses :/. Typical outfit includes a button-down shirt, blue jeans, and tennis shoes. The only time you will ever see me in shorts or a t-shirt is when I am getting ready to sleep.

*Personality:* Introverted. Like, extremly. Any social interaction with more than 4 people that I don't know is bad. I'd rather be alone in my bedroom then around people. I am strong on my beliefs and will not back down easily to anyone insulting them. I have been described as the "emotional dumpster." People come to me to talk about problems, and I am oddly okay with it. I don't really know how to describe myself at all, because most of it would downgrade myself. I suffer from depression, so it is likely that you will see me frowning or with a neutral expression everyday, but I can talk. Just because I look sad, doesn't mean I am.

*Mannerisms:* Uh... lemme google this really quick. Okay... Lesse here: I am constantly tapping. I cannot sit still for long periods of time or I wind up tapping my nails (now bite-free!) on any solid surface. I also can't just wait. Like, if a meal is finished, I want to be moving onto the next thing and not just sitting there. I can't just shop to shop. If I have a list of things I want, I want to get in, grab them, and check out. I cannot go in and just lolly-gag around looking at stuff. I also have this thing with even numbers. Like, I'll cut my meat into even pieces, I'll only eat even number of cookies (or any snack for that matter), I'll take even bites of each food, I'll take even ammounts of steps, even if it means standing and moving my feet ever-so slightly, I'll tap my fingers in order, and all four get tapped for each time the other gets tapped, and I tend to make lists (like I just did with this current list of even) with even items. I also like my tilde~~

*Sexuality:* Don't know, don't care at the moment. I am happy being single.

*Biography: *Stayed in the same state my whole life. Born on December 9th in Louisville, KY. Lived in Shelby County for a whole year before moving to Nelson County, where I currently reside and attend high school. Only been out of the coutry once, and that was the summer of 2012 to visit my uncle in Germany. While we were there, we wound up in France and Italy as well. Was born into a Christian family who hate athiests and agnostics. I, myself, am currently sitting as an agnostic, though I am pretty close to athiesm. One of my friends, today actually, described my religious beliefs as "so loose, he is almost Pagan." I don't understand though :/

*Interests:* I like reading, writing, music, and roleplaying. Reading and writing are marvelous things, and roleplaying gets a small tie with it. Seems to be the best way for me to vent. Though nothing I have ever wrote, or will write, will reach a public stage. I always get over-critical when I review my work and decide it isn't good enough and shove it into an empty folder on a long chain in my computer. Music is marvelous. I am mostly a rock, punk, melodic metal person. I despise rap, hip-hop, most pop, and country (lol, like, a kentucky kid hating country music :O) with the utmost passion. Recently gotten into Trance and Electronic music, including Dubstep. I play acoustic guitar as a hobby, and do a bit of singing, though you'll be lucky to hear that.


----------



## Momo(th) (Sep 13, 2013)

Name: Morgan

Gender: Female

Age: 18

Appearance: I'm somewhat tall (5'10?), with brown eyes and hair. My hair used to be dyed pink, but it got too long to dye properly. Currently, it's almost knee-length, and I undid the braids in it, though I might braid it again because of how much of a pain it is to keep clean. I like to wear basically anything; skirts, pants, jeans, and whatnot, though I usually wear muted colours.

Personality: Umm, really, really shy. I I kind of get overwhelmed with more than one person talks to me. I'm apparently very emotionless around strangers. That being said, I tend to be cheerful around friends, and I would probably be okay with ralking to anyone here.

Mannerisms:  I speak in a perpetual whisper, which gets  annoying because I have to repeat myself a lot. Also, I tend to stutter a bit. When I sit down, I don't move at all. I hold things weirdly, and I tend to crouch in a ball when I lie down. I also apologies. A lot.

Sexuality: Asexual, though I may or may not be aromantic.

Interests: Video games, art (specifically sumi-e paintings), and reading. I usually spend my time in college in the library.

 Sorry if this seems a little short. I'm not that good at describing myself.


----------



## fred (Sep 19, 2013)

(i know no one here knows me, but whatever)

*name:* harold g
*age:* 18
*gender:* male
*location:* united states

*physical appearance:* uhhh, 6'1" black guy, slightly muscular build. large afro, small amount of facial hair (i usually shave), thick glasses, a face that usually carries a gaunt expression, large hands, unusually and egregiously large thighs, size thirteen shoes. reasonably symmetrical face, slightly amorphous jawline. unfortunately i've gained a little weight in the past few years, but it's nothing that i can't work off.

*personality:* boorish and bookish. introverted and taciturn, often inarticulate in public, extremely shy (to the point of quivering when giving an oral presentation! goodness, harold, pull yourself together), not very knowledgeable. chronically restless, sleep-deprived. 'dreamer.' quiet, calm, a bit of a prankster.

*sexuality:* straight

*biography:* father decided he didn't want anything to do with me beyond early childhood. mother developed cancer two years later, fortunately fought it off. i did reasonably well in school until my final year in high school in which i almost bombed half of my classes due to intense depression/depersonalization. i was friends with a few people who grew up to be gang members; a few relatives are convicted felons. my mother was frequently at work (~80 hrs/week) and i was an only child, so i spent inordinate amounts of time living with my grandmother. there are some other things, but they don't deserve mention—at least not now. a curio: i got into two ivy league schools last year but i chose not to matriculate to them because neither offered me enough financial aid. depression has lasted for ~7 years but has been severe for the past two.

*influences:* sleep deprivation, chronic migraines, depression, pokemon, jupiter and europa, dostoevsky, hip-hop, blogging, uncle glen, marcus aurelius, abandoned guitar, bad babysitter, quantum mechanics, old wounds, self-effacement, madoka magica, the death of marat, broken toy train sets, lack of agency, 'present fears are less than horrible imaginings,' kierkegaard, ego death through horribly greasy food.

*literature:* _kafka on the shore_, _the brothers karamazov_, _one hundred years of solitude_, _things fall apart_ (achebe more so than yeats, but 'the second coming' is a good poem), _the recognitions_, _faust_, _notes from underground_, _the blind owl_, _ulysses_, _lolita_, _coriolanus_, _the love song of j. alfred prufrock_, _death of a naturalist_, _don quixote_, lots of things from schiller, pushkin, etc. also _anna karenina_ and _pale fire_. _faust_ is enjoyable too.

*music:* goodness. um. godspeed you! black emperor, wu-tang, why?, lil ugly mane, death grips, MF DOOM and all related projects, the underachievers, milo, spaceghostpurrp, why?, built to spill, early jesu, circulatory system, times new viking, yellow swans, a few of a silver mt zion's albums, kendrick lamar, some kanye west, have a nice life, teen suicide, julia brown, elvis depressedly, coma cinema, slowdive, my bloody valentine, swans, joy division, grooms, mclusky, endless endless endless, merchandise, titus andronicus, sunset rubdown, waka flocka flame [i can explain], converge, liars, xiu xiu, purity ring. that enough for you?

(edit: for some reason, i'm awash with a strange déjà vu when i read this through. i feel like i've done this before.)


----------

